# So, does Chuck need to....



## Pacificshore (Sep 7, 2008)

Retire?


Seek out a new trainer?


Compete outside the UFC?


After last night's bout with Evans.....what say you?


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 7, 2008)

he needs to keep his left hand up.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 7, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> he needs to keep his left hand up.



Ditto.  This is not rocket science.  Leave the left down and eventually you get caught.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 7, 2008)

Here is the video though it is without sound.

[yt]YM1cJlp0JRA[/yt]


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 7, 2008)

He needs to diversify his style.  He fights today the same way he fought several years ago.  He's always relied on toughness and brute strength and allowed some of the details to slide.  He needs a new trainer who'll call him on every bit of the small stuff.


----------



## Skpotamus (Sep 7, 2008)

The best thing chuck could do is to work on his defense.  He spent so long fighting grapplers that he's forgotten basic striking defense.  When he's come up against strikers lately, he's lost.  EVen beofre then, when he'd fought other strikers, he'd get tagged a lot.  His Trainer, John Hackleman has some odd ideas for stand up fighting.  The "guard" chuck uses standing is the one Hackelman teaches (check out crossfit.com for videos of hackelman teaching).  It's designed to let you throw hard left hooks whenever your opponent steps in, but leaves your chin completely exposed.  

It worked for Chuck when he was fighting BJJers, wrestlers and people a lot shorter than him with pretty sloppy technique (silva), but hasn't looked good against tall fighters (long reach) or people with decent striking ability.  


Then again, chuck is getting old for a fighter.  He's 38 years old, and not everybody can be a Randy Coutore.  He might just be at the end of his career.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 7, 2008)

He needs to consider whether he's still up for the game... and if he is -- he needs to get his hands up.  I gotta give him credit; he ate about 4 or 5 hard lefts that I thought would drop him before he finally went down.  But if you're "defense" is going to consist of being tough enough to eat 'em and hopefully take them out or submit 'em -- you gotta get in there and take care of business before your IQ starts to resemble a turnip!


----------



## AceHBK (Sep 7, 2008)

Man o Man.  I just got done watching the fight. (thanks to the people that upload it)
Chuck got straight caught. 
Chuck is a great counter puncher and this time he got caught and got caught bad.  I wont say his technique is terrible, he just flat out got caught.  Anything can happen in a fight.  Rashad was just better.

This KO is up there with Rich Franklin's punch on Nate Quarry.  Chuck went limp and Nate went stiff.


----------



## Brian S (Sep 7, 2008)

theletch1 said:


> He needs to diversify his style. He fights today the same way he fought several years ago. He's always relied on toughness and brute strength and allowed some of the details to slide. He needs a new trainer who'll call him on every bit of the small stuff.


 
 Thankyou! Can you really expect to use the exact same fighting style for years and think people won't figure you out? Chuck has gotten away with sloppines too long (keeping his guard down). When has he ever done something different? When has he had an actual gameplan besides, "just knock them out." ? 

 Back to the drawing board Chuck.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 7, 2008)

The best thing about this last fight is that I am a Rashad Evans fan!  (Hey I went to Michigan State and so did he)


----------



## tko4u (Sep 7, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> he needs to keep his left hand up.


 
Absolutely couldnt agree more. Keep his hands up and let people chase him again. He leaves himself open when he chases.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Sep 7, 2008)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> The best thing about this last fight is that I am a Rashad Evans fan! (Hey I went to Michigan State and so did he)


 
You were both there at the same time right?

I've always said that I couldn't understand how Chuck kept winning with that waist high guard he has.  Pick the hands up man!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 8, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> he needs to keep his left hand up.


 
I was gonna say the same thing. LOL


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 8, 2008)

Perpetual White Belt said:


> You were both there at the same time right?




No, no, no I am quite a bit older than Rashad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Still we both are
Spartans and bleed Green and White!


----------

